
9 Essential Rails Tips - nreece
http://fortytwo.gr/blog/18/9-Essential-Rails-Tips
======
sabat
Invaluable tips -- stuff I've never seen in a book, and stuff I absolutely
didn't know (or realize, anyway).

I wonder if this guy has considered writing a book about optimizing Rails. I
think the Rails world is ready for a book like that.

~~~
RyanGWU82
Oops... I meant to mod _up_ your comment, sorry about that ;-)

~~~
jrsims
I have restored balance on your behalf. :)

